# small fry



## routoq (Feb 18, 2005)

How long does it take small fry to grow to about 1"? Also, how many survive on average out of a bunch?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

within a couple weeks, they will grow fast upto 6-7 " then their growth slows


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> within a couple weeks, they will grow fast upto 6-7 " then their growth slows
> [snapback]922285[/snapback]​


They'll grow to 6 or 7 inches within a couple of WEEKS??? I don't think so.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> fiveo93 said:
> 
> 
> > within a couple weeks, they will grow fast upto 6-7 " then their growth slows
> ...


 try reading it again, this time take notice to the "comma"







they will reach 1" within a couple weeks,,,,,,,,, then there growth will slow after they reach 6-7"


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

routoq said:



> How long does it take small fry to grow to about 1"? *3-4 Weeks depending on water parameters and feeding conditions* Also, how many survive on average out of a bunch? * Its a matter of good fishkeeping husbandry better care = higher survival rate. Typically 500-1000 is a good starting point.*
> [snapback]922262[/snapback]​


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

3-4 weeks. at that size, you can feed them bloodworms in cubes. and tropical flakes.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> routoq said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take small fry to grow to about 1"? *3-4 Weeks depending on water parameters and feeding conditions* Also, how many survive on average out of a bunch? * Its a matter of good fishkeeping husbandry better care = higher survival rate. Typically 500-1000 is a good starting point.*
> ...

















Sounds pretty ok. my fry are taking a little longer but hey I guess it depends.


----------

